# The Cultural Lives of Birds



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I was in the middle of looking for references for a paper (unrelated to birds, lol) and I saw this come up! It sounds fascinating and is a free public webcast coming up about the culture of birds and how they think, form bonds, etc. 

It covers many types of birds from songbirds to parrots and many others in between; if you have time or want to learn more about birds this will be very interesting. 









The cultural lives of birds - Crowdcast


Register now for Knowable Magazine's event on Crowdcast, scheduled to go live on Wednesday February 16, 2022 at 9:00 am PST.




www.crowdcast.io





Thought I'd post it on here!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

oooo thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That does look interesting! Thanks for the information. *


----------

